# Hdtv



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought a top of the line Big Screen and so I figured I should have High Def.

I have had HDTV for almost a year, but rarely bother with it, I can't see that much differance, so for the few channels Bell gives you, I'm cancelling and saving my $500 a year.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

If you get an antenna, many of the stations currently broadcasting digitally (and all Canadian stations after August 1) broadcast in HD. Then you'll be able to watch HD for free (well, not counting the cost of the antenna).


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

HD antenna will give you better quality compared to Rogers and Bell HD channels, because the signal is not compressed. This will be the case if you have a good antenna signal of course . HD antennas are also relatively cheap.


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

canadianbanks said:


> HD antenna will give you better quality compared to Rogers and Bell HD channels, because the signal is not compressed. This will be the case if you have a good antenna signal of course . HD antennas are also relatively cheap.


Compressed *further*. Bell has been known for doing that, Rogers no so much.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

canadianbanks said:


> HD antenna will give you better quality compared to Rogers and Bell HD channels, because the signal is not compressed. This will be the case if you have a good antenna signal of course . *HD antennas are also relatively cheap*.


It remains to be seen, how much compression will be present in the
local HD transmissions. I can't see them using the entire analog
bandwidth for digital..it's a different encoding/carrier scheme.
if the next frame is not changing that much, only the delta between the
previous frame and the new frame will be transmitted, I would think..that
is the nice thing about digital. 

As well the sound/picture carriers are synchronized, so you don't have
ghosting and all of the other synching problems that are experienced with
analog transmissions.

Best of all, you can tell Bell and Rogers to take a hike..and other than
the specialty channels, you will save $$ on not having to rent a HD
receiver or the extra charge for HD channels.

I presently got a el cheapo Durham Radio 4 gang array, but not exactly
pleased with it..I'm thinking that in the fall, if the reception doesn't
improve once Ottawa goes digital..I'm going to order one of these..
at least it has a dipole reflector. 
http://www.antennadeals.com/HD2805.html


----------



## lister (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> I have had HDTV for almost a year, but rarely bother with it, I can't see that much differance, so for the few channels Bell gives you, I'm cancelling and saving my $500 a year.


When I finally got a HD box (with Rogers) for my HDTV, the difference was immediately noticeable! During a football game I could see individual blades of grass, easily see players faces within helmets and the demo channel was glorious! Now I'm very much used to HD and it doesn't have the wow factor anymore, at least until I've watched a steady diet of SD programming but it's more along the lines of "Boy does that look like crap!"


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> I bought a top of the line Big Screen and so I figured I should have High Def.
> 
> I have had HDTV for almost a year, but rarely bother with it, I can't see that much differance, so for the few channels Bell gives you, I'm cancelling and saving my $500 a year.


Yup! I told Bell to shove it..once the free 12 month promotion had expired
on their HD receiver that they installed as part of a 2 yr contract.

I don't watch that much HD either, and when I downgraded, the <expletive>
tried to charge me $75 for "early termination" of the Bell TV contract!
I told them to shove it where the "sun don't shine" and they backed off and
now I'm only paying for standard tv + $4 rental for the standard receiver,
Plus $3 digital access fee + $1 for the local initiatives fee...

ripoff! So I cancelled it from April 21 until after labour day.
I would like to get out completeley, from these "crooks" but the contract
states I would be liable to pay them a cancellation fee of $150 per receiver..
so I'll just turn off the service until such time as it is worthwhile to watch
their feed again....

..nothing but re-runs now anyway.


----------



## Jon202 (Apr 14, 2009)

carverman said:


> I presently got a el cheapo Durham Radio 4 gang array, but not exactly
> pleased with it..I'm thinking that in the fall, if the reception doesn't
> improve once Ottawa goes digital..I'm going to order one of these..
> at least it has a dipole reflector.
> http://www.antennadeals.com/HD2805.html


One of the top rated OTA antennas is the Channel master 4221HD and it's bigger brother 4228HD. They're directional, which makes them strong so a motor is needed for multiple transmission points. Some people even manage to stick them in attics for a clean install.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Jon202 said:


> One of the top rated OTA antennas is the Channel master 4221HD and it's bigger brother 4228HD. They're directional, which makes them strong so a motor is needed for multiple transmission points. Some people even manage to stick them in attics for a clean install.


It seems to be out of stock discontinued. Price at $69 wasn't bad.
I got a HDTV antenna from Durham Radio on special for $49.00 and
it's barely adequate for cH4/CH6/Ch13 and CH11 comes in noisy.

I'm not going to do anything at this point as I'm waiting for the HDTV
transmissions to start after Labour day..but certainly, if it's no better
on digital, I will be looking at a more directional antenna.
The small bowtie dipoles are really for UHF frequencies. VHF require larger
elements for gain..unless there is a 20-25db amplifier to make up the gain.

One thing about those LPDA (yagi)... they were very directional and
the multi element directors and reflectors made up quite a bit of gain
at VHF frequencies that these new 4 gang/bowtie designs don't seem
to have in the VHF range.


----------

